
Show HN: Visual Team Status – a dashboard for your VSTS/VSO account - scottndecker
https://visualteamstatus.com/
======
scottndecker
Hey guys, this is Scott and I wrote VTS. Happy to answer any questions you
have and take your feedback as well.

Also, just for you guys, I've created a promo code. Use HNROCKS for your first
2 months free! Limited to first 100 users.

------
vortown23
I had the opportunity to work with this tool for 6 months on a previous
project. This tool enabled me to have quick stand-ups and identify any
roadblocks before they became issues. I highly recommend this product.

------
rg81
I've worked with Scott in the past and used Visual Team Status. I can vouch
for the usefulness of this product, I definitely think it is worth a try.

------
bpittner
This tool does a great job of aggregating content in TFS. It makes it easier
to keep tabs on your project status, and I recommend trying it out.

------
tallmontana
Very helpful visual metrics. Well done Scott.

